# Collapsible pod question: Do you count them individually or as a stack on the sweep BOL?



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 5, 2022)

It is unclear in the instructions on workbench whether to count collapsible pods individually on the BOL (like CHEP pallets)  or as a stack (like white pallets). I see it says to use MISC but that's all the direction it gives.


----------



## NightHuntress (Dec 6, 2022)

What is a “Collapsible pod”?


----------



## HInbound (Dec 6, 2022)

NightHuntress said:


> What is a “Collapsible pod”?


Guessing they mean the hazmat containers


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 6, 2022)

The reusable folding gray and black pallets. They're officially called "collapsible pods" on workbench


----------



## MrT (Dec 6, 2022)

The pods are used to for non-con instead of regular pallets.  You count them as a stack of 5.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 6, 2022)

I count them as a stack... Don't forget to shrink wrap


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Dec 10, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I count them as a stack... Don't forget to shrink wrap


We've ordered empty pallets from our sortation and they are not wrapped.  That is a  jenga stack ready to tip over.


----------

